

I'm Fucking Done with Google - edoceo
http://edoceo.com/blog/2015/04/im-fucking-done-with-google

======
clusterbits
Google services are nice, no questions. But more and more interesting
alternatives are showing up done by different companies. And maybe Google's
competitors are more hungry to provide better support.

------
vaidhy
Let all us know how the shift worked.. I have been looking for alternatives
and not able to find anything esp. for the email and docs..

Maybe MS will be the true competitor :)

------
hacym
I'm sure all of the played out exactly how you described it. Good luck trying
to escape Google.

------
borplk
Haha ... yeah just wait until you cool down and the reality sets in, been
there done that

------
dijit
you don't need google..

and if you dislike their support then that's a valid criticism.

